
Show HN: Game of Shows – Fantasy Sports Meets TV Shows - blaurenceclark
https://gameofshows.co
======
spencerhhoffman
Hey all — I’m the creator of Game of Shows.

Think fantasy sports for TV shows. Each episode you pick the characters that
you think are most likely to get you the most points. You may get points for a
character being shown on screen, drinking alcohol, and many many more ways!

This all began during the last season of Game of Thrones, when we ran it
entirely off of google sheet. We had so much fun we decided to build it into a
product and share it with the world!

This is very much the MVP with much more to come. Do enjoy and I would love
any and all feedback :)

